# ~/.bash_login



## emkay007 (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm trying to set up the path and the Darwin is not letting me do that. I don't see ~/.bash_login anywhere and had to create new one but this also is not letiing me use the sudo and other commands which I am using to install the Ruby on Rails. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

